# www geht nicht



## Jojouser (5. März 2005)

So,
  erster Beitrag, da ich die Informationen so nicht gefunden habe.
  Webserver Apache läuft über Router nach draußen.
 Die IP Weiterleitung über DYNDNS ist auch eingestellt und scheint zu funktionieren. Der Router schickt also die neue IP dorthin. Jetzt läuft eine erste Seite und wer von draussen jojo.dnsalias.net eingibt landet auch dort. Wer aber www.jojo.dnsalias.net eingibt bekommt eine Fehlermeldung das die Seite nicht gefunden wurde. Kann man das ändern, das auch mit www die Seite gefunden wird. Dann hoffe ich jetzt mal auf zahlreiche gute Antworten.


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. März 2005)

Da müsstest  du dich bei DYNDNS schon mit dieser Adresse anmelden.... mit deinem Server hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. März 2005)

Schau mal in die Einstellungen bei DynDNS, vielleicht kannst Du da noch andere Adressen einrichten oder Sub-Domains. Kann das leider nicht checken, hab meine Daten vergessen. 
Und ich komm nicht an die config-Files auf meinem Server um sie zu checken.

 Ich finde *Kinderessen* ganz schoen makaber. Pass bloss auf dass die Polizei das nicht mitkriegt.


----------



## Jojouser (7. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau mal in die Einstellungen bei DynDNS, vielleicht kannst Du da noch andere Adressen einrichten oder Sub-Domains. Kann das leider nicht checken, hab meine Daten vergessen.
> Und ich komm nicht an die config-Files auf meinem Server um sie zu checken.
> 
> Ich finde *Kinderessen* ganz schoen makaber. Pass bloss auf dass die Polizei das nicht mitkriegt.


 
 schön wärs wenn die mal mitkriegen würde was da läuft. Wir haben hier in den Kindertagesstätten seit 01.01.04 einen Grosskonzern der die Einrichtungen mit Essen versorgt welches erstens 3-5 nach dem kochen auf den Tisch kommt. Es wird aber nicht tiefgekühlt sondern eingeschweisst und dann bei 0-3 Grad gelagert. Dafür müssten aber zumindestens die Zutaten frisch sein. Die kaufen aber in der Regel da wo es am billigsten ist und das sind halt Sachen, die im Normalfall auch frisch sind. Die Kinder essen diese Essen meist nicht und wenn, gibt es öfters Durchfall und auch Allergien sollen sich schon entwickelt haben. Die Presse berichtet nur unzureichend, da dieser Konzern dann mal ne schöne Werbung schaltet und dann klappt das schon. Die Kinder haben keine Lobby in unserem tollen Land und wir als Eltern haben jetzt einen Verein gegründet mit diesem Namen und deshalb sind wir ja dabei, eine Seite aufzubauen und das ist dann gar nicht so einfach, wenn man in der Materie nicht so drin ist. Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis, ich geb es mal weiter.
 Und das mit dem www werd ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. März 2005)

Selbst wenn Kinder eine Lobby haetten wurde es doch auch nicht viel bringen.
Den deutschen Politikern geht das Volk doch mehr oder weniger am ... vorbei.
Weder fuer die jungen, noch fuer die alten wird was getan. Sowohl Gelder fuer Schulen als auch Renten muessen gekuerzt werden weil Vater Staat keine Kohle hat.
Ich bin jetzt 25, echt froh aus Deutschland weg zu sein und hoffe, dass ich nicht wieder zurueck muss. Ich haette da doch wahrscheinlich keinerlei Rentenanspruch mehr, muesste arbeiten bis ich tot vom Buerostuhl falle. Das ist doch fuer'n ...
Nur weil die lustige Regierung es nicht gebacken kriegt mal ein bissl Kohle an Land zu kriegen. Als letztes Jahr die Diskussion aufschlug den Tag der deutschen Einheit auf ein Wochenende zu verschieben hab ich nur gelacht. Glauben diese hirnverbrannten Vollidioten ('tschuldigung, ich muss jetzt mal so drastisch sein) wirklich, dass es was bringt *einen* Feiertag zu "streichen". Die sollten mal lieber ihre ungerechtfertigt hohen Diaeten was kuerzen.

So, ich haette noch mehr dazu zu sagen, aber das heb ich mir fuer spaeter auf...   
..., jetzt hab ich mich mal wieder ueber die deutsche Regierung aufgeregt. Wollte ich ja eigentlich nicht mehr. Naja, bald ist Feierabend.


----------



## Jojouser (7. März 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da müsstest du dich bei DYNDNS schon mit dieser Adresse anmelden.... mit deinem Server hat das nix zu tun.


 
 das geht leider nicht den folgende Meldung kommt
The input for host ("www.jojo") is invalid.

 Also scheint das nicht die Lösung zu sein, oder


----------



## Jojouser (7. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Selbst wenn Kinder eine Lobby haetten wurde es doch auch nicht viel bringen.
> Den deutschen Politikern geht das Volk doch mehr oder weniger am ... vorbei.
> Weder fuer die jungen, noch fuer die alten wird was getan. Sowohl Gelder fuer Schulen als auch Renten muessen gekuerzt werden weil Vater Staat keine Kohle hat.
> Ich bin jetzt 25, echt froh aus Deutschland weg zu sein und hoffe, dass ich nicht wieder zurueck muss. Ich haette da doch wahrscheinlich keinerlei Rentenanspruch mehr, muesste arbeiten bis ich tot vom Buerostuhl falle. Das ist doch fuer'n ...
> ...


 
 Du hättest mal erleben soll was hier in Rhein-Main los war als der Busch kam. Alleine die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen haben 10 Millionen gekostet und am Flughafen wurden glaub ich alleine von Lufthansa 170 Flüge gestrichen, obwohl es hieß, der Flughafen wäre nicht betroffen. Die haben Autobahnen, Eisenbahnen und den öffentlichen Nahverkehr einfach stillgelegt und sogar die Schifffahrt wurde eingestellt, aber gleichzeitig hat man den Leuten gesagt, seht zu, wie ihr auf die Arbeit kommt. Zahlen tut er eh der kleien Mann, den die Grossen zahlen ja keine Steuer. (T-Online gab mal bekannt, das man jetzt seit 10 Jahren das erste mal steuern zahle). Aber wir sind dran an dem Thema mit dem Kinderessen und es tut sich auch was, wenn auch im Moment nicht in die gewünschte Richtung.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. März 2005)

Ich wuensche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg.


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. März 2005)

@Jojouser
Das hört sich ja schauderhaft an, mit dem Essen. Und das Gesundheitsamt reagiert auch nicht?
Habt ihr schonmal probiert, die Medien einzuschalten... wenn die das Gesundheitsamt geschmiert haben(was sie sicher haben, das ist Standard so ;-]) werden die sicher stur sein... aber wenn Durchfall auftritt, ist das nen Grund, die Firma erstmal dichtzumachen,...ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich da gewisse Medien für interessieren.

Ansonsten... soweit es mir bekannt ist, darf Essen der Gemeinschaftsverpflegung nicht länger als 2 Stunden aufbewahrt werden(das mit dem Kühlen ist aber O.K. so... wenn es schnell genug passiert)


----------

